# Today's THE Day!



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

My beautiful baby girl is coming *home tonight! *We pick her up at approximately 6:00 p.m., and it's about a 90 minute trip. I hope it doesn't get to dark ,by the time we arrive I'd like to take some on site pictures. She has a visit with our Vet tomorrow. I am so Happy! :happyboogie: :gsdbeggin: :happyboogie:


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats. We pick up our 2nd GSD puppy in 12 more days. we are in the same countdown mode like you. Ask your breeder to withhold water and food from her an hour before the trip. That way you can avoid puppy accidents in the car in your trip back home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!

So exciting!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So happy for all of you, can't wait to hear all about her


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats can't wait to see pics of her in her new home))


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't wait for pictures either congrats


----------

